# Just getting started! Cleaning process complete!



## SamuelG (Oct 24, 2015)

Full clean and descale after using for one month. Really enjoying getting in to coffee again however itching to upgrade my grinder. Just waiting for the right Eureka Mignon to come in to stock however still undecided what model to go for! 🙈

Gaggia Classic 2011 with 9bar OPV mod.

Iberital MC2- doing the job for now but feel I could be getting better coffee if I was to upgrade.

18g VST basket

58.4 Motta competition tamper

I have just finished Coffee Compass' Brighton lanes and enjoyed it a lot more than when I was using Rave signature blend. To me Brighton lanes is smoother and overall is less bitter (however this could be my techniques improving...hopefully).


----------

